# Need help please



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive heard and heard about vernon resevoir numberous times for hunting doves... Can anyone tell me how to get there? Im familiar with where vernon is but have never been to the resevoir. Any help will be appreciated greatly


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Or possibly even point me in the direction of a semi decent place to hunt some doves.. Went last weekend and didnt see a single bird. Take a new kid to the sport of hunting so i would love to get on some birds so he can actually shoot the gun and get hooked on hunting!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Head south past Vernon (south of Toole) and the road will bend toward the East. Right about where it bends, there will be a turn off to the South on a dirt road which will take you toward the Vernon Res. Hope that makes sense?

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&clien ... CBMQ8gEwAA


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

With the latest cold snap it will be VERY hard to find any numbers. The place i was going has completely died as of today. Before the hunt there were hundreds of birds and last night i killed 3 and saw another 10 maybe. This is the dove hunt for ya. It happens like this every year. 

Grouse opens saturday. They are MUCH easier to find and kill. Get your little one in the pines and one some pine chickens.
If you want some areas to start looking for them i might be able to help. 8)


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

To be honest with you lunker, ive never hunted grouse nor do i even know what they look like. Im originally from alabama and as far as i know we dont have grouse down there. I dont care what i hunt, just tryin to get my friend out in the hunting world. I talked him into buying a shotgun now just gotta find something for him to hunt until duck season opens. 

Bax, that makes sense.. I know exactly where your talking about turning at ive just never been down that road. I guess i can just get out and ride around and try to find it. 

Thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Grouse are great fun and I'd also agree with that suggestion. Piney areas are fantastic for finding them and if you look at the DWR website, you'll get a description of what they look like. You can find them up around Strawberry Res


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Where are you located? That will help in sending you in the right direction for grouse.
These are what you will be looking for.[attachment=1:1sz40zxy]ruffy.jpg[/attachment:1sz40zxy]Ruffed grouse[attachment=0:1sz40zxy]blue.jpg[/attachment:1sz40zxy]Blue Grouse


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I live in tooele


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Is Strawberry or the Uintas close enough for you? Both have great grouse populations to hunt and the birds are easily found(usually). You don't need a dog to hunt them and in some cases you can "road hunt".


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Uintas is a long ways... Ive never been to strawberry so i wouldnt know about that. Maybe ill just go after some doves this weekend and see how that goes. Is it better to hunt doves in the morning or afternoon here? Do you sit and wait on them to fly or do you jump shoot them?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you'll have success either time of day. But I prefer mornings for dove

I'll sit and wait if I've got a good spot. Or I'll jump shoot them. Depending on how hot the area is that I'm hunting


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok. I went this past weekend and we sat from morning til about 530 pm and seen 1 dove. We got up and walked and everything and nothing so i guess there wasnt any doves there. I talked to a couple of co workers and they said they limited out in vernon so itll be worth a shot this weekend.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Good luck whatever you decide. There are also grouse here on the front.


----------



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

we went out monday night ffound a nice spring put our decoys on the fence and they just started to pile in we ended up with 10 between the two of us. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Where are you located? That will help in sending you in the right direction for grouse.
> These are what you will be looking for.[attachment=1:382g3jfp]ruffy.jpg[/attachment:382g3jfp]Ruffed grouse[attachment=0:382g3jfp]blue.jpg[/attachment:382g3jfp]Blue Grouse


That first one is a female Spruce Grouse, not a Ruffed... F.Y.I


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you located? That will help in sending you in the right direction for grouse.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, Tex. The markings around the head look the same on the two birds pictured. Ruffs will generally have a tuft of feathers on top of their heads as well.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you located? That will help in sending you in the right direction for grouse.
> ...


I googled ruffed grouse and that is the first pic that came up. Good to know.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm also new to the dove hunt. I live in Bountiful. Whats an area some what close that would be good for Dove, assuming that i warms up. And Grouse I'm also new to, some where for Grouse close to Bountiful??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is a blue:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

drsx said:


> I'm also new to the dove hunt. I live in Bountiful. Whats an area some what close that would be good for Dove, assuming that i warms up. And Grouse I'm also new to, some where for Grouse close to Bountiful??


Welcome to the Forum!!









You've come to the right place. We have the top Grouse people in the country here. 8)


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

drsx said:


> I'm also new to the dove hunt. I live in Bountiful. Whats an area some what close that would be good for Dove, assuming that i warms up. And Grouse I'm also new to, some where for Grouse close to Bountiful??


Check the Grouse Opener thread, Ive posted a couple places to get you started along with what to look for in terrain.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Imma get after those grouse!! Sounds fun


----------

